# TSAP Parameter



## agmasi (9 Juli 2009)

Wo kann ich bei einem alten Programm (s7 300) TSAP Parameter/Zugangspunkte für die Verbindung zwischen SPS und Kopplungsrechner rauslesen?

Ich brauche dringend hilfe.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Juli 2009)

Um welchen Kommunikationsweg handelt es sich? Sind projektierte Verbindungen vorhanden und werden genutzt? Dann in der Hardwarekonfig nachsehen.


----------



## borromeus (9 Juli 2009)

Hast Du schon om Netpro nachgeschaut?
Da müsste die Verbindung ja drinnen sein, oder?


----------



## agmasi (9 Juli 2009)

ich habe in Netpro nachgeschaut, es ist industrie ethernet über Profibus.
Also CPU und PC sind über Industrie ethernet verbunden.

Jetz möchte ich TSAP nummer oder Port nummer rauslesen. Ich bin neue im Bereich SPS. IP Adresse habe ich schon festgestell.

Gibt es noch andere Parameter die ich irgendwie aus diese Alte projekt lesen muss bezüglich diese Verbindung oder reicht IP_Adresse als Parameter.


----------



## PeterEF (9 Juli 2009)

Ich glaube, da geht einiges durcheinander:

-wenn Industrial Ethernet dann nix Profibus, evt. Profinet?

-schau mal in der HW-Konfiguration des Projektes: welche CPU/welcher Kommunikationsprozessor mit welchen Eigenschaften ist projektiert?

-gibt es in Netpro eine PC-Station/'andere Station' oder so, 
gibt es in Netpro projektierte Verbindungen?

-TSAP klingt nach ISO over TCP (RFC 1006), wenn Ports angegeben sind dann nur TCP/IP

-gibt es im Projekt FC5/6, welche parameter haben die (insbesondere welche ID/Verbindungsnummer)?

So viele Fragen...


----------



## borromeus (10 Juli 2009)

Die TSAP's findest Du in der Verbindung unter Adressendetails:


----------



## agmasi (10 Juli 2009)

Danke Borromeous

In der projekt sind FC105 AG_Send und FC 106 AG_Receive deklariert.

Wie kann ich es rausfinden wo(in welche Bausteine) die beide Funktionen aufgerufen sind?

Ich bin jetzt auch nicht an der Anlage dass ich die Bausteine Beobachten kann. Es ist ein Projekt vomm 2003. Und ich soll die Ganze TSAP Parameter/Zugangspunkte rauslesen. Der Kunde Möchte auf Native TCP umsteigen. Pc und CP343-1 sind über Industrial Ethernet verbunden
Im NetProunter Adressendetails steht.

CPU PC
TSAP: 10.04 11.11
Was bedeutet es konkret?


Reicht es dafür wenn man in NetPro reinschaut und Parametern liest oder sollte man in Quell Code auch was finden?
Zum Beispiel wo finde solche Aufrufe (Sehr alte Beitrag in Forum)

CALL "AG_SEND"
ACT :=TRUE
ID :=1
LADDR :=W#16#100
SEND :=P#DB111.DBX0.0 BYTE 6
LEN :=6
DONE :=M20.0
ERROR :=M20.1
STATUS:=MW21

CALL "AG_RECV"
ID :=1
LADDR :=W#16#100
RECV :=P#DB112.DBX0.0 BYTE 6
NDR :=M30.0
ERROR :=M30.1
STATUS:=MW31
LEN :=MW32


----------



## borromeus (10 Juli 2009)

Wo findet man den Bausteinaufruf: zB mittels Referenztabelle.
Die projektierte Verbindung im Netpro hat eine Nummer (ID). Diese Nummer ist dann die ID, die man zB beim AG_SEND beim Eingang "ID" hinschreiben muss. Was ist denn das für eine Verbindung? Ethernet? 

TSAP 10.04
Transport Service Access Point
mit Resource (sag ma Aufragsnummer) CPU in Rack 0 am Steckplatz 4

Was es beim PC heisst weiss ich nicht, da wirds aber auch eine Parametriersoftware geben.

Siemenshilfe:
Wenn eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird, dann werden verbindungsspezifische Ressourcen einer Baugruppe dieser Verbindung fest zugeordnet. Diese Zuordnung setzt voraus, daß die Verbindungsressource adressiert werden kann. 
Der TSAP (Transport Service Access Point) ist quasi die Adresse der Ressource (eine Ebene-4-Adresse im ISO-7-Schichten-Referenzmodell). 
Der TSAP besteht bei SIMATIC S7 aus zwei Teilen: Einer Kennung "Verbindungsressource" sowie einer Ortsangabe (Rack/Steckplatz bei S7-Stationen) bzw. einer systeminternen ID (PC-Stationen). 

lG
Karl


----------

